# Why When i factory reset my phone i cannot connect to the google server?



## roryneedshelp (Jul 13, 2016)

i need help, i hard reset my phone ( i got moto g 2nd) because it wouldn't connect to google play therefore pokemon go randomly today, when i started the hard reset it said select wi-fi network and i selected my internet and when i connected with it it got stuck with 'Checking Connection... This can take a while' i feel like its something google sided, the skip button is greyed out too. (i done the factory reset/hard reset manually via 'boot menu' or whatever you want to call it.

List of things ive tried:

cleared all cache
checked i've got stable connection to the internet (good wi-fi signal e.t.c
obviously turning it off and on again.
backing out and in, skip button appears available for a millisecond but you still cant press it. ( prob graphical error)

The main problem however is the reason that i couldnt connect with google in the first place and i think this might be the reason why i am having these problems ( as connections to the google server) because people in china where they can't access google have a similar error.

Another similar error is with the nexus, where you have to use their nexus root toolkit to 'flash', is there a option for this on the motorola? is there any way i could load custom android software onto my phone

Thanks for the help ~


----------

